# Black as Knight and Paprika



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Is it true you can use Paprika to help enhance their black coat?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, it is true. I just use black as knight, but I've heard just plain paprika works just fine.


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it works on any color. It helps keep the hair from bleaching out in the sun. I'm going to try it out on my palomino when his summer coat starts to come in.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok good because I kept reading it everywhere and I started Max on it yesterday, I'm hoping it will help! He's bleached out from last summer


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't you get disqualified at a show for using that?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Can't you get disqualified at a show for using that?


Yes, you have to take horses off of it three weeks before you show, it isn't illegal, but it will give a false positive on a drug test for illegal substances.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

If you used just paprika, how much would you use and how long does it take to start showing noticeable differences? How long does it take Black as Knight to start showing noticeable differences? I was really curious about using this at Dixie once. Fred, the black percheron, was almost completely brown from being bleached in the front stalls (the sun was always on him).


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

I also read that coco soya oil helped keep black horses from bleaching in the sun. No idea if that is so, though.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

zwarte said:


> I also read that coco soya oil helped keep black horses from bleaching in the sun. No idea if that is so, though.


I'm not sure, my horse is on coco soya and black as knight. But Coco soya oil is really good for their skin and coat, regardless if it actually does keep them from bleaching or not.



I'm not sure about doses, smartpak does it for me.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

zwarte said:


> I also read that coco soya oil helped keep black horses from bleaching in the sun. No idea if that is so, though.



Where do you find coco soya oil?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

cocosoya can be bought online at www.bigdweb.com or many other places. It is actually all one word, like COCOSOYA, made by uckele.
Uckele Health & Nutrition - Blissfield Michigan, Equine and Human Supplements
cocosoya comes in 1 gallon, 2.5 gallon, 5 gallon, or you can go absolutely nuts and buy it is a 55 gallon drum!
It really is awesome stuff, it helps hold weight on hard keepers and is one of the best skin and coat supplements I have found.
Uckele Equine Nutrition
That is the link to the 1 gallon cocosoya on their website.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow i have a jet black horse, we turn her out at night every other day


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

paprika and fresh ground lindseed will do the same trick as BAK


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a black horse and he's out 24/7 im gunna try fly spray w/ sun block and some black enhancing shampoos might that work? he's already pretty bleached out but i hope to fix it


----------



## Taylor (Jun 7, 2009)

Our barn has had really good results using the Cocosoya Oil on all coats! It did keep the black horses black as well. If youre not showing the Black as Knight works well. You can also get it without Paprika if youre showing!


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! You learn something new all the time.

I spend more time keeping my white horses white, but this really is a new one for me.

Thanks Forum-ites.


----------



## pintoluver112104 (Jun 25, 2009)

A horse at my barn was on paprika and cocosoya and it didn't help him at all. My two horses are both on black as knight and it works awesome, they're out 24/7.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My black horse is out 24/7. No supplements to 'enchance' his coat. I rinse the salt out of his coat after a workout.

He is black and stays black.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

There are 2 black horses in the barn i work at and there on black as knight and it works realy well.


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

pintoluver112104 said:


> A horse at my barn was on paprika and cocosoya and it didn't help him at all. My two horses are both on black as knight and it works awesome, they're out 24/7.


 
Do you use a fly sheet on them at all? im thinking about using the black as night since my black is out 24/7 and didnt know if you really needed to have a fly sheetfor it to work well. he's also already bleached out so im hoping this can help and help in the future to


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Paprika is a lot less expensive than Black as Knight and works the same.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't have much luck with straight paprika. I am having some noticeable success with BAK. He's not as dark bay as in winter, but he's not bleached out orange ugly either. I think you have to start feeding it in winter before the bleaching starts. I don't think you can get on top of it once the sun damage is done.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Exactly. You start early and get it into their system before they shed. Black as Knight is basically paprika. If cost isnt' an issue BAK is fine but for the rest of us, paprika is the way to go!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

i have a black horse hes kinda turing bay... so paprika works? do u feed it to them or wat? haha. And i have a show next week sound i not us it?


----------

